

TinyFeet (Stanford GSB) needs a technical co-founder: social online baby book - qq66

TinyFeet is the digital baby book for the Facebook generation. We take the concept of the online baby book and make it social -- it's a huge market that is currently underserved.<p>We have interviewed dozens of new mothers, been through several design iterations, and pitched our idea to venture capitalists who are showing increasing interest in investing. To actually launch the company, however, we need a technical co-founder who can complement the skills of the business co-founder (a graduating Stanford MBA student).<p>We are not looking for an employee -- we need a true co-founder, with high responsibilities and high rewards. To be able to grow with the company from funding pitches to profitability, you will have to:<p>Build the initial prototype that gets investors excited<p>Work solo or with limited help in the early stages to build a working product that can be used for user testing<p>Design the architecture for the site that can scale as the company grows<p>Manage the hiring process for all engineering staff (including outsourcing work when appropriate)<p>Be excited about this opportunity<p>Be in the San Francisco Bay Area<p>If you're interested please email us at TinyFeetHiring@gmail.com .
======
wavesplash
Or perhaps you could get in touch with the <http://lilgrams.com> founder and
join forces.

That'll solve your prototype challenge too, since it's already done.

Email me if you want an intro (contact info in my profile).

------
hedgehog
Try iamelgringo's Hackers & Founders meetup or one of the local cofounder
meetups & make sure you can speak specifically about the opportunity and value
you're bringing to the team.

------
pinksoda
No one is going to get excited over an idea. Let's see a prototype, a
powerpoint presentation, a fancy user-interface, investor commitments, press
traction, etc.

We can see clearly what you don't have. Now what do you have? Do you have
anything? You don't want to talk about "high rewards" unless you have
substantial factors that make us think, "Damn, he might actually pull this
off." - big empty promises is a Craigslist thing.

